# MS Access 2000 Macro question



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 29, 2004)

I need to export a set of macros from Access 2000 to send to a client across country.  So far, I can't seem to find a way to spit them out.

Anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks!


----------



## michaeledward (Aug 29, 2004)

Two thoughts ... may or may not work ... 


Can't you view the Macro's as VB code? copy paste and send it to them? Of course, they may need to rebuild it on their end ... which might require a bit of geekness.

Second thought ...from the help file ... 

In the database window, highlight MACRO's ... use the FILE menu, and select SEND TO 'mail recipient'.



Good luck.... I don't really know what I am talking about ..


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 29, 2004)

I don't have that option.

I did somehow manage to get it converted to VB, however I can't seem to reconvert it back to a macro. >_<  It's stuck as a module now.  Grr.....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 29, 2004)

Found a work around.

I save the database I developed it in, send that, and the following docs:
n Microsoft Access 7.0 and 97: 

Open Database you wish to import to.
On the File menu, point to Get External Data, and then click Import. 
On the Import page, click the Microsoft Access database with the desired import/export specifications, and then click Import. 
On the Import Objects screen, click Options.
Under Import, click to clear the Relationships check box. Click to select the Import/Export Specs check box, Uncheck Relationships, Check Definition Only and then click OK. 

It aint pretty, but, it seems to work.  Though there has to be a better way.  Those damn viruses travel alot easier than this... 

Thanks for the pointer though...it's a path I'm looking at also.


----------



## michaeledward (Aug 30, 2004)

Glad you got it working ... 

I saw that paragraph about 'importing' the macros that you wanted to 'export' ... and I felt like I was hit by a wave of dislexia.

I want to say "only microsoft", but is there really any other choice?


----------

